# Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2011)

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=327&Itemid=337


*Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V. zur angestrebten Verschmelzung des Deutschen Anglerverbandes und des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer an die Mitglieder des DAV (Nachricht 51/2011) ​* 
Liebe Angelfreundinnen und Angelfreunde,

Anfang des Jahres 2011 gerieten die Gespräche zu einer Fusion der beiden großen deutschen Anglerverbände Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. (VDSF) und Deutscher Anglerverband (DAV) ins Stocken. Der Verbandsausschuss des DAV, dem das Präsidium des DAV und die Präsidenten seiner Mitgliedsverbände angehören, stellte einstimmig fest, dass wir an einer Weiterführung der Gespräche bis zum Deutschen Fischereitag in Dresden interessiert sind, da die außen stehenden Probleme für die Anglerschaft so groß sind, dass man die sinnvolle Fusion von VDSF und DAV nicht aufs Spiel setzen sollte. 

Dabei haben wir erneut darauf hingewiesen, dass wir uns bei weiteren Gesprächen auf die Fragen konzentrieren müssen, die am wichtigsten sind für die Wahrung der Interessen unserer Anglergemeinschaft.

Zwischenzeitlich haben der VDSF-Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V., der Thüringer Landesangelfischereiverband e.V. im VDSF sowie der DAV-Landesanglerverband Brandenburg e.V. gemeinsam die Initiative „Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV)“ ergriffen. Sie fordern von VDSF und DAV, „alles zu tun, um noch im Jahr 2011 verbindliche Beschlüsse über den Zusammenschluss der Dachverbände herbeizuführen. 

Der eingebrachte Satzungsentwurf der Initiative „Pro DAFV“ beinhaltet weitgehend die vom DAV bisher in die Fusionsverhandlungen eingebrachten Schwerpunkte. So ist gesichert, dass die im DAV traditionell selbstverständlich anglerorientierte Mitgliedervertretung in einem gemeinsamen DAFV auf fruchtbaren Boden trifft.

Am 18.08.2011 traf ich mich mit dem Präsidenten des VDSF, Peter Mohnert, in Leipzig. In einem mehrstündigen Gespräch wurde die Situation und die Stimmung in beiden Verbänden analysiert und festgestellt, dass man so schnell wie möglich im Interesse der deutschen Anglerschaft wieder auf den Weg zurückfinden muss, den die 12er-Kommissin bereits vor mehr als zwei Jahren vorgezeichnet hat. Das bedeutet Weiterführung der Verhandlungen auf Augenhöhe ohne ultimative Forderungen mit einem vertretbaren Maß an Kompromissfähigkeit und einem vorgeschriebenem Zeitrahmen. Wir stellten fest, dass der von der Initiative „Pro DAFV“ vorgelegte Satzungsentwurf  die wesentlichen Inhalte der Verhandlungspositionen unserer Dachverbände widerspiegeln. Es sind weitgehend die Interessen der deutschen Angelfischer berücksichtigt, weshalb er nun als gute Grundlage für die Fortführung der Fusionsverhandlungen dienen kann. Die Verhandlungen werden von den Geschäftsführenden Präsidien beider Verbände weitergeführt. In unserer gemeinsamen öffentlichen  Erklärung wird als Termin für die Fusion der November 2012 genannt. „Bei fördernder Mitarbeit aller Landesverbände ist die Vereinigung der beiden deutschen Anglerverbände zu einer mit einer Stimme sprechenden Interessenvertretung der deutschen Anglerschaft sicher gewährleistet“, stellten wir übereinstimmend fest.

Das DAV-Präsidium hat am 27.08.2011 den Vorschlag für den Zeitplan bestätigt. 

Ich persönlich werde mich gemeinsam mit meinen Angelfreunden in den Gremien des DAV in den weiteren Fusionsgesprächen dafür einsetzen, dass die Angelfischer in Deutschland die Erfüllung keiner der folgenden aus meiner Sicht notwendigen Aufgaben des geplanten DAFV vermissen werden:

1. Aktive Mitarbeit in allen Umwelt-, Gewässer-, Landschafts-, Natur-, Fischerei-, Jagd- und Tierschutzfragen und die Zusammenarbeit mit den entsprechenden nationalen und internationalen Vertretungen, Behörden, Verbänden und wissenschaftlichen Einrichtungen, insbesondere auch bei der Gesetzgebung auf bundes- und europäischer Ebene mitzuwirken, insbesondere bei Gesetzgebungsvorhaben des Naturschutzes, Umweltschutzes, Tierschutzes, Tierseuchenrechts, Artenschutzes, der Landwirtschaft und Fischerei, Energiewirtschaft, Abfallwirtschaft, Wasserwirtschaft und Raumplanung

2. Mit internationalen Verbänden, Bundesbehörden und Zusammenschlüssen auf Bundesebene zusammenzuwirken, in Fragen der Erhaltung und Schaffung einer lebensfähigen und artenreichen Natur und Umwelt einschließlich der Pflege, Wiederherstellung oder Schaffung gesunder, natürlicher aquatischer Ökosysteme

3.Hege und Pflege artenreicher Fischbestände

4. Erhaltung und Pflege der im und am Gewässer vorkommenden Tier- und Pflanzenarten

5. Pflege des weidgerechten Angelns/Fischens im Sinne einer nachhaltigen Nutzung der Fischbestände

6. Ausbildung, Fortbildung und Förderung der Angler, insbesondere der Kinder und Jugendlichen.

7. Engagement für die Entbürokratisierung und Vereinfachung der Genehmigungsverfahren des Zugangs zum Angeln insbesondere auch für Angler mit Behinderung, Touristen, Ausländer sowie Kinder und Jugendliche

8. Unterrichtung der Öffentlichkeit über Aufgaben und Ziele der Angelfischerei im Sinne eines recht verstandenen Naturschutzes

9. Koordination und Unterstützung der Aktivitäten der Mitglieder

10. Durchführung und Förderung von Ausbildungs- und Fortbildungsveranstaltungen sowie aller Formen des Angelns und sonstiger Veranstaltungen, insbesondere des Castingsports. 

11. Aktive Beteiligung an der Umsetzung der satzungsgemäßen Aufgaben der Confédération Internationale de la Pêche Sportive (CIPS) und ihrer Föderationen sowie der International Casting Sport Federation.

12. Engagement für eine die Kräfte bündelnde einheitliche europäische Anglervertretung zur wirkungsvollen internationalen Interessenvertretung der Angelfischer. 

13. Gemeinsam mit allen Beteiligten des Fischereisektors wirkungsvoll auf der Grundlage fachlich fundierter, wissenschaftlich abgesicherter Argumentation für die Unverzichtbarkeit der Fischerei im Allgemeinen und insbesondere der Angelfischerei in Deutschland und Europa eintreten

14. Unter Berufung auf aktuelle fischereiwissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse und progressive fischereirechtliche Regelungen auf Wunsch mit den jeweiligen Landesverbänden hinwirken auf die Verbesserung fischereilicher Regelungen.

15. Unterstützung freiwilliger Vereinbarungen zwischen Fischereiausübungsberechtigten zur gemeinsamen anglerischen Nutzung von Gewässern über Verbands- und Landesgrenzen hinweg als Voraussetzung dafür, dass die Angelfischerei möglichst freizügig für viele Mitglieder des Verbandes gestaltet werden kann.

Der vorliegende Satzungsentwurf lässt die Realisierung dieser verbandspolitischen Grundsätze zu. Ich bin überzeugt, dass es niemanden geben kann, der mit den vorgenannten Grundsätzen nicht einverstanden ist. Sie geben die Inhalte wieder, die der DAV von Anbeginn in den Fusionsverhandlungen vertreten hat. Ich werde weiterhin dafür einstehen, sofern es in meiner Macht steht, dass ein gemeinsamer DAFV sich im Sinne von Millionen organisierter und nicht organisierter Angler im Auftrag seiner Mitglieder unüberhörbar überall dort einmischen und zu Wort melden wird, wo es um die Interessen der Angler geht.



Ich rufe alle DAV-Mitglieder auf, Vertrauen in die Verhandlungspartner des DAV zu haben, Weitsicht zu zeigen und sich aktiv in die Bildung des gemeinsamen Deutschen Angelfischerverbandes einzubringen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
und
Petri Heil!

Günter Markstein
Präsident des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.



Berlin, den 27.08.2011


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*

Klingt erstmal gut(besonders auch Nr.14 -  . . .auf Wunsch mit den jeweiligen Landesverbänden* hinwirken auf die Verbesserung fischereilicher Regelungen* . . .).

Mal sehen ob Mohnert auch noch eine eigenständige Erklärung abgibt und ob dann beide deckungsgleich sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*

*Das ist nach wie vor nix als angelpolitisches Wischiwaschi*, um dem VDSF zu ermöglichen, sein anglerfeindlichen Positionen beizubehalten und als DAV nachher sagen zu können, wir habens doch eigentlich ganz anders gemeint..

Und nach wie vor sind die Angler am Ende die Gelackmeierten..

Und dass es noch dazu eine Bestätigung des  zu kurzen Zeitplanes gibt, der eine sinnvolle Diskussion im Vorfeld schon gar nicht es zulässt, ist dabei nur eine kleine, aber vielsagende Randnotiz..................


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*

PS:


> dass ein gemeinsamer DAFV sich im Sinne von Millionen organisierter und nicht organisierter Angler


Millionen nicht organisierter Angler und knapp über 800.000 organisierter müsste es richtig heissen, davon noch ab...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*

PPS:


> Der vorliegende Satzungsentwurf lässt die Realisierung dieser verbandspolitischen Grundsätze zu. Ich bin überzeugt, dass es niemanden geben kann, der mit den vorgenannten Grundsätzen nicht einverstanden ist.



Dann schreibt das gefälligst auch alles verbindlich und eindeutig fest, um dem anglerfeindlichen VDSF die Zähne zu ziehen.

Wer das nicht alles festschreibt, ist auch nicht besser als der VDSF.

Was das Verständnis gelebter Demokratie und Information angeht, ist man da inzwischen ja leider ja schon auf Augenhöhe..


----------



## ivo (29. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*

Ah ha, der DAV-Anteil der 12er-Kommision wurde also auch abgesetzt! Sehr nett...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*

Wie gesagt, der DAV ist in fast allen Bereichen schon auf Augenhöhe mit dem VDSF - nicht, dass das erstrebensdwert oder gut wäre...........


----------



## ivo (29. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*



> Ich werde weiterhin dafür einstehen, *sofern es in meiner Macht steht,*  dass ein gemeinsamer DAFV sich im Sinne von Millionen organisierter und  nicht organisierter Angler im Auftrag seiner Mitglieder unüberhörbar  überall dort einmischen und zu Wort melden wird, wo es um die Interessen  der Angler geht.



Soso, damit kann man natürlich hinterher alles entschuldigen was gegen die Mitglieder geht. Es stand ja dann nicht in der Macht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*

Siehe oben:
Deswegen hab ich klar gesagt, wenn das nicht eindeutig und klar festgeschrieben ist, taugt es zu nichts als zu Augenwischerei........

*Und genau dieses festschreiben fordern wir ja nicht umsonst schon lange..*

Gerade läuft ja der Fischereitag in Dresden, da werden sich die Herren Funktionäre schon gegen die Angler in Hinterzimmern zusammen mauscheln..

Und es wurde ja von den 3 Verbänden der Initiative "Pro DAFV" auch alle anderen Verbände zu einem Gespräch geladen...

*Wurdet ihr darüber informiert?
Direkt als Angler?
Wengistens über eure Vereine?
Wurdet ihr über eure Meinung befragt, bevor da etwas beschlossen wird?*

*Achja, gelebte Demokratie im Sinne von DAV und VDSF und zukünftig dann auch DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen):*
Nicht informieren, nicht diskutieren, nicht fragen, von oben nach unten durchdrücken wie gehabt.....

*ES IST EINE SCHANDE!!!*


----------



## daoxxnsepp (29. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*

Also Thomas, dir kann man(n) offenbar gar nichts recht machen.
In deiner Welt gibt es offenbar nur schwarz und weiß.

Jetzt wird sich schon mal zu Wort gemeldet und du meckerst weiter.

Wie schreibt er so schön:

_...Ich werde weiterhin dafür einstehen, sofern es in meiner Macht steht, dass ein gemeinsamer DAFV sich im Sinne von Millionen organisierter und nicht organisierter Angler im Auftrag seiner Mitglieder unüberhörbar überall dort einmischen und zu Wort melden wird, wo es um die Interessen der Angler geht.



 Ich rufe alle DAV-Mitglieder auf, Vertrauen in die Verhandlungspartner des DAV zu haben, Weitsicht zu zeigen und sich aktiv in die Bildung des gemeinsamen Deutschen Angelfischerverbandes einzubringen.

_

Also zeig(t) mal Weitsicht und rede nicht immer alles schlecht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*

*Es gibt nix schlechtzureden - es ist schlecht!!!!!*

Es ist auch nix Gutes in einer Fusion, in der nichts eindeutig und klar festgeschrieben ist-

*"Dafür einstehen" und "bemühen" reicht eben nicht, um die Errungenschaften des DAV aufzugeben und in einem DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen) aufzugehen..*

Und dass das jetzt beim DAV in gleich undemokratischer Weise wie bisher schon beim VDSF vor sich geht, spricht Bände und ist zu verurteilen.

*Ja, da werde ich immer weiter meckern, wenn das der Weg und dass Ziel sein soll:*
Dass der DAV aufgegeben werden soll in undemokratischer Weise ohne Diskussion und mit viel zu engem Zeitrahmen und dann noch im DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen) aufgehen, ohne dass Positionen eindeutig, klar und nicht interpretierbar festgeschrieben sind.

Dann lieber zwei Verbände, damit  man wie heute wenigstens eine klare, anglerfreundlichere Alternative hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*



> Ich rufe alle DAV-Mitglieder auf, Vertrauen in die Verhandlungspartner des DAV zu haben, Weitsicht zu zeigen und sich aktiv in die Bildung des gemeinsamen Deutschen Angelfischerverbandes einzubringen.


Warum sollte man nach dem bísherigen Dilletantismus aller Verbände und Funktionäre in der Fusionsgeschichte zu überhaupt einem von denen Vertrauen haben?

Noch dazu auf Vorschuss?

Die sollen zuerst mal alle beweisen, was sie wirklich wollen und das festschreiben - dann kann man über Vertrauen reden.

Aber nicht zuerst vertrauen und nachher wieder mal dumm aus der Wäsche gucken...


----------



## ivo (29. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*



> Ich rufe alle DAV-Mitglieder auf,  Vertrauen in die Verhandlungspartner des DAV zu haben, Weitsicht zu  zeigen und sich *aktiv* in die Bildung des gemeinsamen Deutschen  Angelfischerverbandes einzubringen.


Wie gehtn das? Thomas frag mal an, beim Ersteller. Wenn man es versucht stößt man sehr schnell gegen Wände. 

Bringt man irgend etwas vor wird man als unverschämt bezeichnet. Nich lieber Herr .... Bemängelt man die Kommunikation mit der Basis das gleiche. Genauso wenn man anmahnt eine öffentliche Diskussion im LV zu führen. Wie soll dann bitte einer der sich weniger damit beschäftigt sich einbringen oder ne Meinung bilden? 

Ach ja, fast vergessen, kritische Stimmen versucht man zu unterdrücken. Bloß keine Öffentlichkeit, dann kann man es sang und klanglos über die Bühne bringen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*

Habe die offtopic - Beiträge ins passende Forum verschoben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204809


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*



			
				ivo schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gehtn das?


Geht eben nicht, siehe oben:


> Und dass das jetzt beim DAV in gleich undemokratischer Weise wie bisher schon beim VDSF vor sich geht, spricht Bände und ist zu verurteilen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*

Zudem fehlt zu den unverbindlichen 15 Punkten, denen sich der DFAV widmen will, wenn es denn möglich sei, auch der Verhaltenskodex für ALLE  Verbände und Funktionäre, der genauso festgeschrieben gehört:


> > Positive Darstellung der Angler und des Angelns mit seinen Vorteilen für Ökologie, Ökonomie und Gesellschaft in Medien, Politik und bei Vebänden.
> 
> > Es ist als Funktionär und Verband daran zu arbeiten, gesetzliche Restriktionen zu verhindern, abzuschaffen oder wenigstens abzumildern.
> 
> ...



Nur heisse politische Luft ohne jede Verlässlichkeit, diese 15 Punkte des DAV.......


----------



## daoxxnsepp (29. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur heisse politische Luft ohne jede Verlässlichkeit, diese 15 Punkte des DAV.......



Das ist deine Meinung - und deshalb muss sie auch nicht stimmen!


----------



## ivo (29. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geht eben nicht, siehe oben:



Na eben drum, frag doch mal bitte als Redaktion bei dem Herrn an wie er sich das vorstellt. Würde mich echt interessieren.

Ich finde immer nur geschlossene Türen oder es werden die Schultern gezuckt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*



			
				daoxxnsepp schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist deine Meinung - und deshalb muss sie auch nicht stimmen!


Nö, das schreibt Herr Markstein ja selber:


> Der vorliegende Satzungsentwurf *lässt die Realisierung dieser verbandspolitischen Grundsätze zu*


Er schreibt nicht, dass er das realisieren will, sondern dass der Satzungsentwurf das zulässt - was leider beides stimmt.

Warum setzt er das aufs Spiel, was ja angeblich jetzt Politik des DAV sein soll?

Wenn das mehr als heisse Luft wäre, müsste das festgeschrieben sein.

Ansonsten ist es leeres politisches Beruhigungsgeschwafel für die eigene Basis...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*

Bin übrigens mal gespannt, ob wir Angler was erfahren von dem, was die Herren Funktionäre wieder in den Hinterzimmern auf dem Fischereitag in Dresden ausmauscheln.

Oder ob uns das wie bisher üblich - jetzt ja leider auch vom DV - alles nur wieder von oben übergestülpt wird...


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*

Allem Vorab und ungeachtet der Inhalte:

Das ist eine persönliche Erklärung des Herren Markstein.Es ist keine verbindliche Erklärung eines Gremiums und schon gar keine Vision enes gemeinsamen Verbandes.
Es ist schlicht eine persöniche Absichtserklärung einer Person, von der wir nicht wissen ob, und welche Rolle sie in einem eventuellen, zukünftigen Verband spielen wird. 

In so fern sind die Inhalte allesamt unverbindlich und keine Gewähr für einen anglerfreundlichen Verband. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 1. Aktive Mitarbeit in allen Umwelt-, Gewässer-, Landschafts-, Natur-, Fischerei-, Jagd- und Tierschutzfragen und die Zusammenarbeit mit den entsprechenden nationalen und internationalen Vertretungen, Behörden, Verbänden und wissenschaftlichen Einrichtungen, insbesondere auch bei der Gesetzgebung auf bundes- und *europäischer Ebene* mitzuwirken.............
> 
> Verhält sich zu:
> _
> ...



Die Erklärung in allen Ehren, aber sie ist weder verbindlich, noch klar und eindeutig.

Zu wenig, um einer Fusion zuzustimmen. Genug um strikt dagegen zu sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*



> Zu wenig, um einer Fusion zuzustimmen. Genug um strikt dagegen zu sein.


Sach ich doch!!!!!


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (29. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*

Die Einheit der Angler wird es nie geben !
Der eine ist für Wettfischen, der andere dagegen.
Der eine ist für Artenschutz, dem anderen ist es egal.
Der eine ist für Kleinfischarten, der andere sucht nur große Fische.
Der eine ist für den Kampf um Anglerrechte, der andere will nur seine Ruhe.
Und und und.....
Es gibt also keine Einheit, allenfalls eine Mehrheitsmeinung. Und die muss nicht zwingend richtig sein !


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*

Das ist ja der Grund warum wir klar sagen, dass *JEDER VERBAND UND FUNKTIONÄR GEGEN GESETZLICHE RESTRIKTIONEN KÄMPFEN MUSS!!*
Damit Vereine, Bewirtschafter und Angler dann wenigstens eigenverantwortlich entscheiden können.


----------



## Blauzahn (29. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*

Ich werd das Gefühl nicht los, dass Herr Markstein arg am Rudern ist.

Erst trifft er sich mit Mohnert und "wirft" zusammen mit ihm den Fahrplan unters Anglervolk
und nun der offene Brief.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=327&Itemid=337
> 
> Das DAV-Präsidium hat am 27.08.2011 den Vorschlag für den Zeitplan bestätigt.



Unter der Bedingung einer öffentlichen Erklärung / eines offenen Briefes?
Man hätte ja auch eine Pressemitteilung des Präsidiums machen können...|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*

Man hätte auch eine angelpolitische Richtung festschreiben können, statt sich dem anglerfeindlichen VDSF zu ergeben oder zum DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen) übertreten zu wollen.

Man will aber nun scheinbar mit dem VDSF zusammen gegen die Angler vorgehen..


----------



## Blauzahn (29. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man hätte auch eine angelpolitische Richtung festschreiben können, statt sich dem anglerfeindlichen VDSF zu ergeben oder zum DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen) übertreten zu wollen.



Warum wohl gibt es keine PM?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*



> Warum wohl gibt es keine PM?


Gute Frage, aber was in diesen Funktionärsköpfen vor sich geht, kann ich Dir nun wirklich nicht sagen..

Nur, dass es definitiv niohts vernünftiges zu sein scheint..


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*

Da es immer wieder Leute gibt, die das Thema hier entweder nicht begreifen oder bewusst den Thread zerschiessen wollen, werden die entsprechenden Beiträge in die passenden Threads verschoben.
So auch der letzte vom Dorschgreifer hierhin:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204809

Hier gehts um den offenen Brief und die Konsequenzen daraus, also um die Verbände und Funktionäre, nicht um uns..

Im anderen Thread darum, wie wir mit Entscheidungsträögern umgehen, ob wir das richtig machen oder nicht, etc...


----------



## Brotfisch (30. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*

Natürlich kann man die Rechnung aufmachen, dass die Erklärung Marksteins nicht den "angelpolitischen Grundsätzen" (und meinetwegen auch dem Kodex) nicht vollumfänglich entspricht bzw. nicht wortgleich sind.

Aber wie käme auch ein Verbandspräsident dazu, sich seine Veröffentlichungen aus dem Internet abzuschreiben? 

Ich denke, dass es einer gründlichen Analyse des Marksteinschen Schreibens bedarf. Das ist hier ja schon ansatzweise begonnen worden. Der erste und zweite Eindruck bei mir jedenfalls weist keinen offenen Widerspruch aus. Allerdings, das sehe ich auch, gibt es erhebliche Auslegungsspielräume. 

Aber ein Präsident formuliert die Richtung, die Einzelfragen werden dann von den Arbeitsebenen ausgearbeitet. Und darüber ist dann zu beschließen.

Einzufordern ist also zunächst einmal ein *Positionspapier *des DAV, in dem die 15 Punkte konkretisiert werden. Hilfreich wäre es dabei, wenn das als *Verhandlungsleitlinie *veröffentlicht würde. So könnte sich die DAV-Basis ein Bild über das machen, was der DAV durchsetzt, wo er Kompromisse eingeht und wo er Forderungen aufgibt.

Derartige Verhandlungsleitlinien sollte natürlich auch der VDSF veröffentlichen.

Das wäre im Übrigen ein völlig normaler demokratischer Vorgang.


----------



## Tomasz (30. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*

Hallo Brotfisch,
vielen Dank für diese sachliche Einschätzung der Lage. Auch wenn wir bei dem Gewässerpool nie auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen werden (was auch nicht sein muss) so bin doch immer wieder überrascht, dass man diese Themen auch ganz ohne viel Krabum diskutieren kann.
Ich teile Deine Einschätzung auch in weiten Teilen und wünsche mir von beiden Präsidien, dass sie die Basis auf diesen Weg mitnehmen und teilhaben lassen. Die Erklärung des DAV-Präsidenten mit ein paar tiefgründigeren Erläuterungen als Verhandlungsstrang wäre dazu schon mal ein sehr guter Ansatz, an dem sich das Ergebnis der Fusionsverhandlungen messen lassen muss.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## ivo (30. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Einzufordern ist also zunächst einmal ein *Positionspapier *des DAV, in dem die 15 Punkte konkretisiert werden. Hilfreich wäre es dabei, wenn das als *Verhandlungsleitlinie *veröffentlicht würde. So könnte sich die DAV-Basis ein Bild über das machen, was der DAV durchsetzt, wo er Kompromisse eingeht und wo er Forderungen aufgibt.



Der DAV hat ein Positionspapier. Nur werden mehr und mehr Punkte mit jedem neuen Satzungsentwurf von Tisch gefegt.
Übrig bleiben wird davon nichts.

Herr Markstein möchte gerne die Basis mitnehmen bzw deren Unterstützung verkennt aber, dass er keine Unterstützung hat, ausgenommen einige Funktionäre.


----------



## Elster1968 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*

der offene Brief ist sowas, wie von Thomas schon geschrieben, Wischiwaschi.
Einfach alles  Allgemein gehalten, nichts konkretes, da kann man auch alles so lassen wie bisher.

ich verstehe nicht warum der DAV überhaupt fusionieren will, am ende wird er eh nur einverleibt.


----------



## ivo (30. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*

Nicht der DAV will fusionieren, nur einige Vertreter wollen das.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*



Tomasz schrieb:


> .....
> 
> 
> Ich teile Deine Einschätzung auch in weiten Teilen und wünsche mir von beiden Präsidien, dass sie die Basis auf diesen Weg mitnehmen und teilhaben lassen. Die Erklärung des DAV-Präsidenten mit ein paar tiefgründigeren Erläuterungen als Verhandlungsstrang wäre dazu schon mal ein sehr guter Ansatz, an dem sich das Ergebnis der Fusionsverhandlungen messen lassen muss.
> ...



Der Brief gibt eine völlig unverbindliche Meinung wieder und dient lediglich als schlecht verpackte Beruhigungspille.

Der geneigte Leser kann/soll entnehmen, dass Markstein eine fürhrende Rolle in weiteren Fusionsverhandlungen innehat. Das wurde bisher nur von Mohnert und Markstein so bestätigt. Ist das so ? Oder ist das Wunschdenken?

Das Schreiben suggeriert, dass diese Position in einem zukünftigen gemeinsamen Verband vertreten wird, ohne hervorzuheben, wieso der Verfasser glaubt in einem zukünftigen, gemeinsamen Verband überhaupt eine maßgebliche Rolle spielen zu können. 

Was nach wie vor fehlt ist Wahrheit und Klarheit über die Ziele den zukünftigen Verbandes. Nur das wäre etwas, über das man gehaltvoll diskutieren und entscheiden könnte.


----------



## Deep Down (1. September 2011)

*AW: Offener Brief des Präsidenten des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.*

Letztlich muss aber Formulierung von Zielen/Grundsätzen einen abstrakten Charakter haben, deren Ausfüllung dann im Einzelfall noch zu erfolgen hat.
Logischerweise muss dabei eine Weitsicht herrschen, die dann aber gerade auch zur Abstraktheit führt.
In solchen Fusionen kann nicht jedes Problemchen vereinbart werden. 
Was wäre das denn ansonsten für eine starre und tote Regelung, die keinerlei Spielräume und Entwicklungen mehr ermöglicht?


----------

